# Need help with two train automation



## DWS (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey all! 

I have been reading these forums for several years, but now I need help with something that I can't seem to find. 

I am putting a train around the ceiling in my son's room and would like to be able to control two trains automatically, without having to do anything more than turn on the power pack (my son is 3 1/2 and doesn't need any more control than this yet!) : )

Basically, the layout is a loop with a through siding (turnout to the main line at both ends.) What I would like to be able to do when power is applied, is this:

The train on the main line makes one trip around the loop and then stops in between the turnouts. Once stopped, the turnouts realign to the siding and the second train makes one trip around the loop and then stops on the siding, in between the turnouts. At this point, the turnouts realign back to their original position and the process repeats over and over. This continues until I turn off track power at the power pack. 

I am running track power and will initially be using a Bachmann Shay and a Bachmann CLimax, each pulling 2-3 short cars. This Christmas, the two trains may be replaced by the new Bachmann Thomas and Percy trains. 

Is there a device or system already in existence that will do all of this automatically? I really don't want to buy a whole DCC system just for this simple layout and eventually I plan to move into battery powered R/C, but not until I retire from the military (at least 6-7 years.) I have seen the "Critter" train devices by Gscalegraphics, but I don't think they will control the turnouts? I would prefer not to have to modify the engines at this point, but could certainly add magnets and such. If some minor modifications are needed, I think I am up to the task. 

Thanks for any help you can provide!

D.W.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Follow the link to a YouTube video that shows what you can do with the simple LGB system. I believe that you want Mode 2, but after viewing this, may want more. I've not viewed this in entirety nor have I seen parts 2 and 3.

LGB Automation for a 2-Track System


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Check out RR Concepts http://www.rr-concepts.com . They've got a line of automation products. I reviewed the "Yardmaster" controller for Garden Railways a few months ago, and it does some cool automation stuff including controlling switches, locos, etc. All you need to do to your loco is tape a magnet on the bottom of it so it triggers the switches. Drop them a line and see if they can put something together for you. I was impressed with the Yardmaster in terms of its flexibility, but they may have a dedicated box that does specifically what you need, too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is a detailed description how to do this with basic LGB components: 
http://www.londongrs.com/How_To/EPL/EPL.htm


----------



## DWS (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the info! 

I think the Yardmaster/Stationmaster combo looks like exactly what I wanted, but is a bit pricier than I had hoped. 

The LGB system seems like it would work, but may take some experimenting to get exactly what I want. Also, I am a little concerned that having the full voltage suddenly applied to the engines might be hard on the gears, especially considering I am using engines not known for their long lasting gears. 

I think I'll go ahead and put the tracks up and just plan to run one train for now. I think the automation aspect can come a little later. Bseides, the more I think about it, perhaps the cheapest route in the long run is to go ahead and install R/C now and just hide the controller when I'm not around! 

Thanks again for all the advice!

D.W.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the systems suggested always sound good till you get the price. So I would do as you are thinging about is possibly doing R/C at some point in time as that system in the long run will benefit you if you ever decide to expand the RR. Later RJD


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Also, I am a little concerned that having the full voltage suddenly applied to the engines might be hard on the gears 
you could lower the voltage for the start and stop sections by putting diodes between them and their power. 

in series. each diode "eats up" 0.7 volt, if i remember right. 
.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 16 Aug 2010 06:56 PM 
Also, I am a little concerned that having the full voltage suddenly applied to the engines might be hard on the gears
you could lower the voltage for the start and stop sections by putting diodes between them and their power. 

in series. each diode "eats up" 0.7 volt, if i remember right. 
. 

Even better, you can use in-rush thermisters.  They provide 2.5 ohms of resistance at 6.5 amps @ $0.25 or 5 ohms of resistance at 7 amps of power handling @$0.33, and they will reduce the "kick" when the voltage is applied.
 
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.c...ber=G14789
 
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...ION/1.html


----------

